# Greasy body butter - help?



## AshleyR (May 23, 2009)

I've been experimenting with a lot of different body butter recipes over the last week or so, and all of my testers are telling me my body butter is too greasy. 

I've used shea butter, cocoa butter, sweet almond oil, grapeseed oil, jojoba oil (not all in every batch, but a variation).... I thought all of these were great in lotions and body butters but I'm still getting complaints of greasiness.

Can anyone give me some tips on how to cut the grease? (Other than cornstarch - I've tried it).

I would prefer to keep the recipe as natural as possible but if I need to add something non-natural to really cut the grease I may be willing to add it.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## SimplyE (May 24, 2009)

I have had this same problem with a strict "body butter".  I have added corn starch, as well as dry flow, (both of which I really don't like much), to my butters.  IMO, it seems like if you are doing a sole body butter with just oils and butters, you are going to have somewhat of a greasy product...temporarily.  I always try to tell people they don't need much.  If you figure it out, I would be interested!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Natrasorb is the most recommended it seems , It is tapioca starch, you can get 1 pound free here along with many other items , shipping is free and fast.  I had my items within days .

http://www.personalcarepolymers.com/PCP/ . 

Kitn


----------



## SimplyE (May 24, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Natrasorb is the most recommended it seems , It is tapioca starch, you can get 1 pound free here along with many other items , shipping is free and fast.  I had my items within days .
> 
> http://www.personalcarepolymers.com/PCP/ .
> 
> Kitn



I find that with CS and DryFlo, it leaves my skin kind of dry.  Do you find that the same with Natrasorb?


----------



## Lindy (May 24, 2009)

I started to use Corn Starch in mine and it has cut the greasy feeling a bit.


----------



## SimplyE (May 24, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I started to use Corn Starch in mine and it has cut the greasy feeling a bit.



I still find that on my dry skin, corn starch really leaves my skin dry, even at small amounts.  Have you had that problem?


----------



## Lindy (May 24, 2009)

I haven't found that - my skin seems to love it.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 24, 2009)

Would adding a little beeswax help with the greasiness?


----------



## carebear (May 24, 2009)

I've not found it to help with greasiness, but rather it increases the "drag" making it feel less luxurious.  Try adding a bit of IPM (Isopropyl myristate) or maybe some fractionated coconut oil (less effective, but it might help).


----------



## AshleyR (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone!

I do try to tell people that since I'm trying to stay as natural as possible, there are going to be some "consequences" sometimes (in order to keep it natural).

I do find that it absorbs within a few minutes, though. I'll just have to let people know that they only need to use a tiny bit. Until I find a solution!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

I think you might have hit the nail on the head Ashley , I use tapioca starch  and just a tiny bit of the butter, it does soak in . I wonder if your testers might be using a bit to much ?

Kitn


----------



## Dixie (May 24, 2009)

kitn, can you get tapioca starch in the grocery store?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> kitn, can you get tapioca starch in the grocery store?



I don't know Dixie , I got a pound of it free from the link I posted in this thread , along with some other stuff.
I would guess you might get it at a health food store.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> Kitn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you mean about the dry skin feeling , I think the natrasorb is a little less drying to my skin .


----------



## xraygrl (May 25, 2009)

I have heard cetyl alcohol suggested to cut the greasiness too.


----------



## LJA (May 26, 2009)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> I have had this same problem with a strict "body butter".  I have added corn starch, as well as dry flow, (both of which I really don't like much), to my butters.  IMO, it seems like if you are doing a sole body butter with just oils and butters, you are going to have somewhat of a greasy product...temporarily.  I always try to tell people they don't need much.  If you figure it out, I would be interested!



Don't listen to her.  Her butter is awesome.


----------



## Lindy (May 26, 2009)

My Whipped Body Butter with Shea is somewhat greasy but when I have people sample it I only give them a tiny bit and tell them that they don't need very much - most people love it but there are those that don't like the greasy feel - they tend to buy the solid lotion sticks....


----------

